# ferraris coffee roasters ????



## fuller880 (Jul 4, 2012)

has anyone ever tried coffee from here? reading the about us page it seemed an interesting story with an Italian connection which got me thinking this could be a gem of a find









any info from from people in the know may tell me more .


----------



## fuller880 (Jul 4, 2012)

fuller880 said:


> has anyone ever tried coffee from here? reading the about us page it seemed an interesting story with an Italian connection which got me thinking this could be a gem of a find
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry here's a link

http://www.ferrariscoffee.co.uk/Shop/cms.php?id_cms=4


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Italian connections in espresso are usually a turn off for me, I'm afraid. I still haven't yet tasted a great espresso from anyone adopting Italian methods. Just my preference.

Actually I tell a lie - I used Illy beans a few times and they made a great espresso. The one and only...


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

MikeHag said:


> Italian connections in espresso are usually a turn off for me, I'm afraid. I still haven't yet tasted a great espresso from anyone adopting Italian methods. Just my preference.
> 
> Actually I tell a lie - I used Illy beans a few times and they made a great espresso. The one and only...


Their 'gourmet' section has quite an interesting range.

But isn't espresso in itself an 'Italian method' ?


----------



## fuller880 (Jul 4, 2012)

any in particular ?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

RoloD said:


> But isn't espresso in itself an 'Italian method' ?


I would argue that espresso may have originated there, and for a long time was considered an Italian drink, but has evolved beyond that. Italy can claim to own Italian style espresso, but other styles of espresso are more attributable to, for example, Australia.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

fuller880 said:


> has anyone ever tried coffee from here? reading the about us page it seemed an interesting story with an Italian connection which got me thinking this could be a gem of a find
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd not be tempted to be honest. Their gourmet stuff ain't cheap, but there is little information about where the beans are from. The espresso section, well, there's a place for those styles of espresso in my book, in much the same way that sometimes a bar of Cadbury's can really hit a spot that a Leonidas praline can't. But..is there any mention of 100% arabica? To be honest I get a bit pissed off with descriptions that tell you absolutely nothing about what is in the bag but try and suggest you'll be sipping the very soul of Tuscany, or the frenetic energy of Rome. Even worse is when they try and say the blend is a family secret. When I read that I tend to flick straight away from a website as you kind of know you'll be getting a bag of staling beans packed full of Robusta.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I've used Farraris Beans (ready roasted) & can confirm they contain a fairly high % of robusta.

They seem to supply a lot of the Italian origin cafes in Wales.

The results are rather 'heavy' without any distinctive taste.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I buy their beans a lot. Their cafe crema and cafe mocha are just fantastic and reasonably priced. Very easy to deal with, especially if you call and speak to Denise who is very helpful.

Coffee pretty much roasted to order with date stamps. Quick delivery too.

I would not hesitate to recommend them highly.

Ooh, and their cups are cool too!


----------



## NikaayLestrange (Aug 2, 2012)

CamV6 said:


> Their cafe crema and cafe mocha are just fantastic and reasonably priced. Very easy to deal with, especially if you call and speak to Denise who is very helpful.


I agreed cafe crema and cafe mocha are the best beans.


----------

